# Another Lost Paddle on Clear Creek of the Arkansas -06/03/05



## CourtneySteadman (Jun 4, 2005)

My husband lost his paddle on Clear Creek on Friday, June 3, 2005. He is in Colorado paddling, from SC, and this is his only paddle. 

It is black, with www.kayakstore.com written on it. It has his email address, name (Brent Steadman), and an old mobile phone number on it.

Please call (704) 942-5461 or email [email protected] if you find it.

We would truly appreciate it.

Courtney Steadman


----------

